# what is the average peep height at full draw (above, and perpendicular to arrow)???



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

just a variable because everyone's face is different and everyone's anchor point is a different height , according to facial structure. these conditions rule out any establishment of an average. because the a peep is intended to be adjusted to fit on an individual basis an i'd say the one thing an a bow that is entirely dependant on the basis..... there is no value in establishing an average height.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

ron w said:


> just a variable because everyone's face is different and everyone's anchor point is a different height , according to facial structure. these conditions rule out any establishment of an average. because the a peep is intended to be adjusted to fit on an individual basis an i'd say the one thing an a bow that is entirely dependant on the basis..... there is no value in establishing an average height.


You mention the word average twice, not sure what you are reading into but its not what I'm looking for.
I'm asking for "whats your number" or some constructive conversation on the topic.
As for how much of variable......I'm betting it's a tighter range than you think. Go look down the line at vegas and see where the nock sit on the face. On a properly fitting bow, you establish anchor with your body, not face, ear, etc.

Anyone else?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Average is about 6". That is average


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

you asked what's the AVERAGE.....
I replied, there is no AVERAGE.......what's ambiguous about that?
if you want to.... pick a number, and call that an "average", it makes no difference, because the sample is infinite.
I don't know if you realize this....but the word, "average" is the third word of your opening tittle to your thread......
your second sentence is contradictory to your request......are you implying that there are less variables in the human face structure than in the physicality of the currently existing bows? 
your final sentence expresses a your need to know how you compare to others..... that makes no difference, your peep has to set up to your conditions, individually, a more applicable question would be is my form and the way I hold my head at full draw comparatively similar to what is considered proper?. when you establish an average, you are complying to some one elses statistics, not to the finite number that fits your situation.......so an " average" has no influence on the height your peep needs to be.
how's that for "constructive conversation".........


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

*what is the average peep height at full draw (above, and perpendicular to arrow*

Sounded like a fair enough question. I think he was looking for ballpark figures rather than a browbeating. I am glad I didn't ask such a stupid and meaningless question. I suppose it was easier to type a long snotty answer than to put a tape on a bow, list ATA, and DL. Maybe I can find the answer somewhere else.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

There are no stupid questions, just stupid answers.


----------

